# Leopard danio (swim bladder?) HELP!!!



## Lissy21 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey there, i have a leopard danio and hes being swimming erratically, on his side alot and at the top of my tank after air even tho i have a filter and air pump in the tank or he wedges himself under rocks, ive tried live food and shelled peas over the last week but that hasent helped him, im just not sure what to do to help him now, is there any treatments out there i could try or is it not swim bladder and something else is wrong, there are 3 other danios, 2 minnows, a platy and a cory in with him and there all fine


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

What are your water parameters. Have you checked for ammonia etc?

Octozin tablets is what I used to use to treat swim bladder. But make sure it is swim bladder issue before you treat.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

There are definately treatments out there - I've not used Octozin before - I've only really seen it used for Hole-in-the-head, but in theory it should work too.

Harry


----------



## Birty (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you should only ever treat for disease if you 100% now it is a disease your dealing with. As you said you fed live food maybe some found there way into some nook's and cranny's and have died now they are releasing toxins into the water. If i were you i would remove all decor from the tank and gravel if you have it wash them through with warm water (although if you have an undergravel filter make sure to wash the gravel in a bucket of existing tank water) then do at least a 50% water change and re-introduce gravel and decor, then keep a close eye on him/her.

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## Lissy21 (Jul 18, 2010)

thanx for the replys guys  i tested the water and alls normal levels, i done a water change also incase there was any old food rotting away, hes still the same tho :-(


----------

